# Upper roof downspout onto lower causing leak.



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes that should have been diverted better.

It pouring straight down has probably damaged the sheathing and waterproofing at the wall and lower roof area. 

An extension down and a turnout would have been a better thing to put there. 



ED


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Get an extension on that now! Dumping into the lower is not ideal but it's 99% better than what you have now. Keep the lower clean.

This is also an illustration of how NOT to terminate siding into a shingled roof.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Definitely too much water for 1 down and I'm seeing a very possible ice damming problem in the past that has caused extensive damage.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

As others have said it should go directly in to the lower gutter. For that you need 2 "B" elbows and whatever length of downspout it takes, looks like 2-3 feet. 
A rough rule of thumb is one 2x3 downspout can handle up to 600 square feet of roof. One 3x4 downspout handles 1200 square feet. That number is an average and a torrential downpour will overwhelm that number. At 600 square feet of flat you are right at the max for that downspout. The lower gutter and downspout are already slightly past that 600 since they are handling the flat AND the runner, another 60 square feet+/-. 
So in addition to dropping it straight in to the lower gutter rather than the roof you might do well to add a second downspout on the other side. That would involve re-pitching the gutter so its high in the middle and low at both ends


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your also missing a kick out.
https://www.google.com/search?q=roo...PAhWGMSYKHZxzDtcQsAQIRQ#imgrc=O6yg2ddWQG4NTM:
Is that vinyl siding?
If waters showing up on the inside of the home it's time to start doing some demo to figure out why.
Many times I have found where a leak in that area has taken out the sheathing, insulation, studs and the walls full of mold.
That siding never should have been that close to the shingles.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for ideas. The roof was replaced 2 years ago and all flashing was checked or replaced at that time. The leak has happened on or off for several years now. Actually thought with the new roof, it was fixed.

Will do the extension for the short term and then look to relocate that downspout or split into two.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty simple fix. Run the downspout further down and have it elbow into the lower gutter. 

Dumping water on a roof from and upper roof will always create issues.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice and sunny today do got the downspout extension installed. I elbowed down into the gutter.

Had a heck of a time with the downspout's seams coming apart. Could never get them back together and had to get an extra piece.

Long term will put in a bigger downspout straight down once I can get that shed moved.

Thanks guys!
HD


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If the shed is the reason for all this, get the downspout moved to the other end of the long high gutter.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You mentioned ice issues coming off of a low slope roof. I can't tell from the pictures what you have for ventilation, but soffit vents on a low slope section can end up acting as exhaust vents, ie directing the attic heat right to where you don't want it. It is complicated to resolve, but ice dams can be a real pain.

What is up there currently for venting, gable vents, ridge vents and front soffit vents?

Bud


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

On the other hand if its a well done flat roof product an ice dam is not nearly the problem it is on sloped roof product. The difference between water proof and water shedding


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Leaking inside the house has little to do with that poor down spout, there's something wrong with the way the flashing was done that's the real issue.
That downspout just brought the issue to light.
Does not matter if there's new shingles, if they did not remove the siding and inspect the flashing (which almost no roofer would do) there just going to go over what's there.
All it takes is one nail placed to close to the wall to roof joint to cause a leak.
Read the contract, most read "replace flashing as needed" not "replace all flashing"
Huge differance.
If they reused the old step flashing there's going to be an old hole where the old nail was and they just add a new nail near it leaving the old hole.


----------



## csmurr (Aug 3, 2020)

I know this is an old post, but it is one of the only places on the internet that shows the before and after of a downspout extension. 



My question for the group - how do you attach the downspout extension to the roof without doing damage to the shingles?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

csmurr said:


> I know this is an old post, but it is one of the only places on the internet that shows the before and after of a downspout extension.
> 
> 
> 
> My question for the group - how do you attach the downspout extension to the roof without doing damage to the shingles?


You don't attach to the roof.

You use rivets to attach it to the vertical downspout, then a clip fastener to attach it to the gutter, or the fascia at the end.


ED


----------

